# new puppy supplies



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

For excellent variety and really good prices, here is a good web site...Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com

This is the slicker I recommend to everyone...http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...l-Slicker-Brush/pc/190/c/214/sc/478/43318.uts

I would also consider these:
http://www.petedge.com/product/Wahl-Stainless-Steel-Attachment-Clipper-Comb-Sets/46343.uts

As far as the clippers go, I would go to a retailer where you can hold the clippers in your hand to be sure the weight and shape are good for you. I have only ever used Oster, but am looking into buying one set of another brand to try, because I find the Osters overheat like crazy. Once you find what you like, you can buy them anywhere. Petedge really can save you a small fortune.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You really only need to purchase clippers if you plan to groom your own poodle, or touch him up between grooming visits. Forgive me if you've previously mentioned doing just that. As for what kind, there are several good brands, and every groomer has their own favorite.

Personally, I would add a greyhound comb to your list; it's a very versatile tool when you have dogs with any length of hair. For those not familiar with them, it's a sturdy metal comb with slightly wider-spaced teeth on one half and more closely-spaced teeth on the other half. Great for combing through ears to check for mats, that sort of thing.

Good luck and congrats! I'm in the process of collecting "poodle-specific" items, too. 

--Q


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> For excellent variety and really good prices, here is a good web site...Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com
> 
> This is the slicker I recommend to everyone...Oscar Frank Universal Small Slicker Brush | PetEdge.com
> 
> ...


Thanks! The slicker brushes are scary - they seem like they could hurt, so I want to make sure I get the right kind.

I've heard the Oster clippers get hot, but the Wahl and Andis seem to be favorites here. Guess it's just a matter of holding different models (kind of like chef's knives).



Quossum said:


> You really only need to purchase clippers if you plan to groom your own poodle, or touch him up between grooming visits. Forgive me if you've previously mentioned doing just that. As for what kind, there are several good brands, and every groomer has their own favorite.
> 
> Personally, I would add a greyhound comb to your list; it's a very versatile tool when you have dogs with any length of hair. For those not familiar with them, it's a sturdy metal comb with slightly wider-spaced teeth on one half and more closely-spaced teeth on the other half. Great for combing through ears to check for mats, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Greyhound comb was in my head, but didn't make it to the list - added now 

I do plan to groom / clip at least a little. The Shirlee Kalstone book should be added to the list, too.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Cookieface, 

I'm so excited for you! Yes, you can use the crate in your car. We ended up getting a "dog car seat" for Casper cause he was so small when we first got him and our kids kept fighting over he got to hold him. I was afraid he'd fall since he was pretty squirmy. Our walking harness also works as a seat belt harness. It's nice cause when we go somewhere in the car he is safely strapped in and I don't have to switch harnesses when we get somewhere so he can get out for a walk.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> Hi Cookieface,
> 
> I'm so excited for you! Yes, you can use the crate in your car. We ended up getting a "dog car seat" for Casper cause he was so small when we first got him and our kids kept fighting over he got to hold him. I was afraid he'd fall since he was pretty squirmy. Our walking harness also works as a seat belt harness. It's nice cause when we go somewhere in the car he is safely strapped in and I don't have to switch harnesses when we get somewhere so he can get out for a walk.


Thanks! Eventually we'll get a car harness, but at least for the trip home and the first few vet visits he should be ok in a crate. Actually, I'm wondering if the crate we had for my cat would work. Hmmm, how big is a spoo puppy? Just thinking with my fingers.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

You must be so excited! Little pupper sounds like he's headed for a loving, caring home.
Our county dog parks supply waste bags (Sound Resource Management - Zerowaste in the 21st Century) and I liked the idea so I invested in a box. Supposedly biodegradable. You might want to be green and try them.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops... wrong url. Try instead Dog Waste Bags and Dog Waste Disposal Systems by Zero Waste USA | Biodegradable Pet Waste Bags


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Hi! We're (hopefully) getting a puppy in a few months and I'm starting to prepare. I couldn't find a good "puppy supple list," so I thought I'd ask for suggestions. Here's my list so far:
> 
> food & water bowls
> food & treats (so far, I’ve found Blue Buffalo, Acana, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, & Natural Balance are good options)
> ...


Hi, Cookieface! As usual, it looks like you've done your research and are well-prepared for your pup's arrival. 

A note on suppliers: 
PetEdge has great prices but shipping is outrageous. (Plus, there's a charge if you don't purchase over $60 worth of merchandise.) The key is to wait for the free shipping offers---I'm on their e-mail alert list and will let you know if I get one within next couple of weeks. Check out KV Vet. They have a small fee for orders under $50.00 but shipping is a flat rate or free on most products. Pet Meds | Dog Supplies | Pet Supplies | Pet Products | Pet Supply

I love my Oster Golden A5 clippers, but I groom my three miniatures at home, and have an entire grooming arsenal. If you're just looking to touch up the FFT (face/feet/tail), I'd recommend a cordless like the *Wahl Moser Arco SE*. It has a 5-way blade and it runs quietly. It also comes with two batteries so you're never without power. It's powerful enough to do the job too!

I'm coordinating another Les Poochs (Les Poochs Fragrances) group buy in November (11/1 - 11/15) if you're interested. They have some fantastic *slicker brushes*--on the pricey side but the discount makes it worthwhile IMHO. They also have nice shampoos and a fantastic ear cleaner. (See threads in Grooming section.) I like the *Chris Christensen Pin Brush* for poodle coats: A035G. http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/brushes-/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-pin-brushes.aspx

I'd also add an inexpensive pair of *shears *to your list (not something you need right away, but something you might want to consider down the road): http://www.bbird.biz/uploads/selecting_20shears.pdf

If you have carpet, I'd get a good *spot cleaner too (like Resolve), *and some *Piddle Pads *for emergencies, and along with the paper towels, a *stash of rags* (I bought a bulk package of white washcloths from Costco). And, I always recommend a basic *First Aid kit* to keep on hand (styptic gel or powder, vet wrap, thermometer, antiseptic wipes and washes, saline rinse, tweezers, neosporin, super glue, sterile gauze pads, etc.).

I'm so excited for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Sadie Girl said:


> You must be so excited! Little pupper sounds like he's headed for a loving, caring home.
> Our county dog parks supply waste bags (Sound Resource Management - Zerowaste in the 21st Century) and I liked the idea so I invested in a box. Supposedly biodegradable. You might want to be green and try them.


Thanks! I like the sound of them. If we ever run out of our supply of plastic grocery bags (or find a better use for them), I'll certainly try them. Seems like I always have a ton even though I use my cloth bags as often as possible.



Rowan said:


> Hi, Cookieface! As usual, it looks like you've done your research and are well-prepared for your pup's arrival.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm so excited for you! Keep us posted.


Rowan - as always, you've been super helpful! Thank you - especially for the specific brand names and ordering information.

I'd like to eventually learn to groom myself. Would you still recommend the Wahl? I've heard good things about various Wahl and Andis models, but most comments about the Oster is that they get hot. Do you have that problem?

Completely off-topic, I saw this today and thought of you: rowan berries


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

cookieface said:


> ...Rowan - as always, you've been super helpful! Thank you - especially for the specific brand names and ordering information.
> 
> I'd like to eventually learn to groom myself. Would you still recommend the Wahl? I've heard good things about various Wahl and Andis models, but most comments about the Oster is that they get hot. Do you have that problem?


I tend to use different clippers for different purposes (I just can't find one that does it all for me).  I don't have an overheating problem with my Oster but maybe that's because I tend to do a clipper swap while grooming. It IS my go-to and favorite clipper and I've had it for 10 years now. I groom three miniatures (one oversized) back to back though, and I use the following:

Clippers:
Oster Golden A5: body, belly and some face work on Alex
Andis AGP Super 2-speed: body, belly 

Wahl Moser Arco SE: face work on all three, especially Merlin (skittish poodle)
Wahl Peanut: paws
Oster MiniMax: smaller paws 
Oster Finisher: face touch-ups (it has a #40 blade so you have to be careful)
Oster Pro-Cord cordless: face and touch-ups (especially around eyes)

Other:
Oster nail grinder: nails
Metro Air vac HV dryer

Brushes:
Les Pooches Green PRO, Gold/Silver Finishing (both sizes), Emergency Matt Zapper - These brushes are AMAZING!
Chris Christensen (CC) Pin Brush A035G (35mm Gold)

Shears:
CC -- just ordered Celestial series! Can't wait to try!

Combs:
CC Buttercomb (#000 and #004)

Grooming spray:
CC Ice on Ice
Crown Royale Formula #3
Les Poochs Le Pooch Vitamin Enriched Conditioner diluted with water

Shampoos/Conditioners:
Les Poochs & CC (just ordered)

Ear cleaner:
Les Poochs and Epi-Otic

I love grooming my poodles. It's a great bonding exercise, as are the daily brush outs. It's great you've got toothpaste and a toothbrush on your list. So many owners overlook dental hygiene--even my vet said that was one area she overlooked before vet school. 

[I have some dried Rowan berries in a little jar on my study shelf, along with an assortment of herbs.  ]


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Oooo...I have a suggestion. A toy box! I have always kept a toy box in my living room full of different textures, sizes, shapes etc...for them to rummage thru and pick out what they want to play with (I also keep two or three high value toys put up, for those times when high value is all they will listen to)....The toy box makes teaching what is theirs so much easier. I've lost little to a young pup in the last twenty years. My sister tole painted an applebox for me, after years of a cardboard box...but any box (or big bowl) will do the trick. The box is in the background.*


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Phrannie*--great idea! I have huge baskets full of toys in three rooms. (Of course, they end up all over the floor.)

I just sent you a PM regarding GSDs and grooming. Just saw your avi and that picture and remembered you had one.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The Chris Christenson Poodle Butter Comb I just received is wonderful! It is huge, but so far I have been brushing my pup daily just because it is so nice to use. LOL.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had Lumi for almost two months now (she's about 4 months old) and I just ordered her an ex pen. I want to give myself (and her!) a break from the constant policing required to keep her from chewing and licking the walls and floor, jumping on the couch, playing too rough with the cats, etc. Apparently, no matter how well you puppy-proof, there are still walls and floors! Hahahaha She listens every time I tell her "off" or redirect her from whatever she's doing, but I have to constantly watch her to keep her on the right track. I know that's part of raising a puppy and she's learning and will eventually be less work, but I would really love to be able to eat a meal or watch a movie or type an email without having to give her about 90% of my attention. : P She has a crate which we use, but that's just for quiet or sleepy time. I want her to have a playtime outlet where she can do virtually nothing wrong! I even just bought a 4x4 foot scrap of vinyl from a flooring store to lay under there so she can't chew the carpet. I also think it will be good for her to be independent and play by herself, even if I'm still in the room. She's been getting pretty clingy! So, I don't now if that's a requirement, but looking back I really wish I'd done something like this from the start. Would've been a real sanity saver, and I think she might be a little more independent now if I hadn't been managing her every move since she got here! : )

So, I'd add to the list an ex pen, and ear powder. : )


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

PetEdge has a $5.99 flat rate shipping on orders over $150.00! Items that require additional shipping are excluded.  (Code is FR10). Limited time offer.


----------

